

Case-Mate leaks iPhone 5 images, confirms iPhone 4S - Garbage
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/gadgetreviews/case-mate-leaks-iphone-5-images-confirms-iphone-4s/27501

======
brackin
This is such crap, if ZDNET looked at the site they'd see it's blatantly just
Casemate pandering for press attention. If it slipped out early why would it
have a Question Mark or not name the phone but refer to rumours saying that we
all know it's coming.

They basically just acknowledged rumours.

